# How often to clean gravel detritus?



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

On the 55 gal.that i just bought from a friend, I notice that if I disturb the gravel a lot of uneaten food and fish poop starts to float.

So the question is, how often shoud I clean the water? I already have a siphon, altho I would love to have some kind of pump to clean the tank and at the same time put back the water already filtered. 

Also, if i move the gravel around so the filter picks the stuff up, then clean the filter, would all that crap harm the fish?
thanks in advance!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't over clean your tank. This will cause a mini-cycle problem. I would get a python and vacuum 1/2 the tank one week. Then do the other 1/2 the following week. Follow each vacuum with a 50% water chage and make shore you use a water conditioner.


----------

